

Yelp Mobile (Android) App Thoughts - adi_agarwalla
https://medium.com/p/yelp-mobile-app-5617fffed081

======
eevilspock
> _By default, the app doesn’t tell me if the place is open or not? It makes
> me wonder why “Open Now” is not enabled automatically and needs to be set
> manually from the Filters section. It is bewildering because it is a quick
> fix..._

Only bewildering because you have incomplete knowledge. Yelp's business hours
data is far from accurate or complete. Lack of completeness is the biggest
problem, as many if not most business are missing this data in Yelp. Using
_Open Now_ results in a huge number of false negatives since Yelp treats
businesses with unknown hours as closed. It makes a lot of sense for Yelp to
not have it on by default.

With respect to business hours, business addresses, and photos, you have to
remember that Yelp is primarily crowdsourced. You can't expect it to be as
accurate as Airbnb, where the proprietor creates and maintains the info, and
selects the best photos. Yelp's UI will ask randomly ask users whether a photo
is "useful", and probably shows the ones voted more useful first.

By the way, on iOS, the Yelp app does provide a carousel of photos, whether by
pulling down or clicking on any of the thumbnails that are shown.

The number one failing for me is that Yelp does a horrible job with respect to
user saved favorites. When I look at search results in a map view, I would
like all my favorites shown in a different color. I also would like to filter
my favorites in the same way I can filter regular search results. For example,
"Show me all my favorite cafes nearby".

~~~
adi_agarwalla
I was unaware that Yelp has that issue regarding business hours. If that is
the case, I can understand their current approach. Though in such a case, they
could fit in the hours (even if approximate) in the search results page so
that the user could call up to inquire if the place is still open.

Personally, I have never faced the scenario where the mentioned business hours
were incorrect.

Your point regarding saved favorites is very valid and it would be extremely
handy to have them marked in between other search results.

